# Was ist die DSGVO?



## Tech-Essen (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
am 25. März tritt die Datenschutzgrundverordnung der EU in Kraft. Doch welche Rechte und Pflichten  bringt sie mit? In meinem Video klären wir alle wichtigen Fragen für Nutzer und Unternehmen!


----------

